# little help please!!



## Steiner (May 30, 2016)

Hello folks,could really use a expert opinion here.11 days ago I added 18 ready to lay pulleys to my very thinned out flock of 7.I did not quarenten. Everything has been going excellent. Yesterday while feeding and watering, I noticed a new pullet constantly has one eye closed?She does seem maybe a little sleepy.My fear is coccidiosis. She is eating and drinking normally. Everything seems fine with her except she always closes her right eye and when she is still she seems to want to sleep.I use one cap full of ACV with every one gallon water change and keep the coup and waterers as clean as possible.
Can a chicken get over the illness naturally? I could separate her but it would require me building a in closure. I have called our local feed store and they have nothing that treats it.
Any advise would be great.
Thank you.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I had a rooster who kept 1 eye closed.Upon close inspection,I noticed 1 ear was full of discharge.He had a severe ear infection which required veterinary care and days/hours of cleaning his ears.Have you checked her over real good?Maybe she got pecked in the eye,got something in it,etc.It could be something other than disease.You could also try flushing it out with water.It's not good to automatically give antibiotics,try to rule out other possible causes.Also,check her ears-you never know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't use plain water, that can be as irritating as something in the eye. Use saline. I keep saline for sensitive eyes contact solution here. Easy to dispense since it has a squeeze nozzle on it.

I would be watching to see if she's being bullied and kept away from food and water before getting too invasive. You really do need to do a hands on inspection of her. They can look like they're eating and drinking when they really are not.


----------



## Steiner (May 30, 2016)

Thanks so much for the advise.I have lurked here for years and this place has helped me more times than I can count.
I quickly built her a enclosure away from the flock. Just to be careful.while I was putting the enclosure together I let her out of the run and she was very excited to be out and pecking the fresh greens. I am giving her ACV in her water. I will give her a end full going over in a bit.Obe positive thing about having her quarantined is I will be able to have a good look at her droppings.
Thanks again!
Steiner.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Steiner said:


> Thanks so much for the advise.I have lurked here for years and this place has helped me more times than I can count.
> I quickly built her a enclosure away from the flock. Just to be careful.while I was putting the enclosure together I let her out of the run and she was very excited to be out and pecking the fresh greens. I am giving her ACV in her water. I will give her a end full going over in a bit.Obe positive thing about having her quarantined is I will be able to have a good look at her droppings.
> Thanks again!
> Steiner.


Do the hen a favor and quit putting apple cider vinegar in the water. It does nothing for the hen. Stressed birds benefit from poultry vitamins-electrolytes in water. Terramycin eye ointment is good for most eye infections and can be found at most feed stores. If the bird gets a rattling in the throat and a continuously weeping eye, you may want to get to a vet, have a culture done to make sure you haven't introduced Mycoplasma (CRD) into your flock. The only other option is to cull the hen and have a necropsy done at a local NPIP lab:
https://www.poultryimprovement.org/documents/AuthorizedLaboratories.pdf
Never add new birds to an existing flock unless you have had them separate for 1 month and see no symptoms of disease.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree with Mike. Vitamins and electrolytes. If someone is actually looking sleepy or puffing up or "looking" sick, treat them all right away for cocci. 
At the drug store, I was looking for something for my horse's goopy eye and found something for contacts that is a bottle of fluid and has Boric Acid in it which is the best at treating the eye with. You can clean with that, and then put antibiotic ointment on it.


----------

